# Problems with M3 functions & Service



## Leemon (6 mo ago)

Hi guys - M3 owner here (Ireland 2020). Anybody else experiencing these types of probs? Water in the frunk, whistling windows (sounds like fun, but actually more like having a mosquito buzzing in your ear!) intermittent app connection (really annoying - have to bring the swipe card everywhere with me! Terrified I will leave the card in the car and I won't be able to get in!) I have the car 2 years and it has been back to the shop 3 times (water/frunk, windows, app) Also had a sudden system failure where everything just shut down. Crazy stuff, but that seems to be fixed.

Currently waiting to bring it back yet again for the same problems (windows, app). I had 4 Audi A6 before this car - never had to bring a single one back to the shop for any reason. Can't believe how shoddy this Tesla is - the quality is just so disappointing - gaps in the arches, poor quality chrome, handles not flush with the doors, no soft closer for frunk or trunk. For this kind of money, I expected more. Service is now contactless, so can't talk to anyone. Good luck trying to contact the helpline. So fed up and disappointed. Am I just unlucky ?????


----------



## Joe90 (7 mo ago)

So many problems, you're the unluckiest person I know. You should tweet Elon Musk about it.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I always keep my keycard with my driver's permit. It's not like it's bulky, lol.

When I have an issue with my phone it's usually one of these things: (a) I've rebooted my phone and forgot to open the tesla app; (b) the Tesla app was updated without my knowledge and needs to be re-opened; (c) the phone is in my back pocket and the Bluetooth signal is not reaching the car.

I cannot comment on the other stuff other than the gaps which I also experienced but was taken care of. Tesla could definitely do a better job with that.


----------

